

Show HN: Instabug – easy in-app feedback. What do you think? - msoliman
http://instabug.io

======
zohairy
Looks like a well designed product, make sure you use https for login and
registration, and here is a list of other web app vulnerabilities that you can
avoid: <https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Top_10_2013-T10>

------
nimajalali
Very cool. Will be useful.

One side note is that the registration and login pages don't use https.
Sending from the app to your service should be secure as well but not as
important as the register and login pages.

~~~
zyadsherif
That's definitely something we should do asap, thanks a lot for addressing
this issue.

Have u tried integrating the SDK?

~~~
nimajalali
Will take a stab at it tonight.

~~~
zyadsherif
Great, I'd love to know about your overall experience. Please contact me on
zsherif@instabug.io Best

------
msoliman
We've created this platform and we'd love to know your feedback about it.

~~~
zyadsherif
We're more than happy to offer this free service to iOS developers to finally
receive feedback the right way, can't wait for HN opinions on that.

------
yassinshaar
awesome ! I believe you've nailed a very painful pain for app
developers/owners.

Wish you all success.

Yassin

